
Pampy: Pattern Matching for Python - csantini
https://github.com/santinic/pampy
======
detaro
> _Currently it works only in Python > 3.6 Because dict matching can work only
> in the latest Pythons._

Should just work with collections.OrderedDict in older version though?

~~~
csantini
You are right! I'm thinking to backport it with some minor syntax change for
python2.

------
thewalnut
This is great! Love the lisp calculator

